# NYC Depersonalization Support Group



## psychiatrysucks (Oct 17, 2007)

NYC Depersonalization Support Group 

This local group is for adults dealing with symptoms of depersonalization, who seek to connect with people who relate. It will provide support through meetups where members will share their experiences in hopes of learning from each other what we find helps us deal the best with symptoms. The group will also have the *option* to participate in social activities to help *relieve stress*, while also helping to create a *bond* amongst members. Dissociative symptoms are difficult to deal with, but with the support system of this group, members should feel better understood and learn to better cope. This is not just a support group but one that will do *social activities* and plan fundraising events.

Location: TBA

Schedule: Meet twice a month on Friday early evenings

With first meeting beginning on *09/05/08 *

In order to keep this group as personal as possible maximum membership will be 10 people, so please feel free to contact me if interested or have questions.

*Contact: [email protected]*


----------

